# 

## jan78

Witam wszystkich,
Planuje budowę tarasu na słupach i mam mały dylemat. Znalazłem różne odległości pomiędzy słupami, które sa podawane i nie bardzo wiem, które będą najlepsze. Planuje ułożyć deski tarasowe na legarach poprzecznych 4x7, które będą ułożone na legarach 10x10. Czy dla takiego tarasu odległość pomiędzy słupami 130cm będzie ok?
Sami rozumiecie, że chodzi o pieniądze, bo po co niepotrzebnie zwiększać ilość słupów.
Będę wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Rozstaw legarow zależny jest od grubości desek tarasowych i od zamierzonej szywnosci trasu. Jeżeli dasz legary o gr 100 mm co 1300 a następnie krzyżowo legary 40x70 co 400 mm to będzie ok.

----------


## seler2

Legar 100x100mm2 jest ekonomicznie nieuzasadniony 120x60 da tą samą wytrzymałość i 28% mniej drewna.

----------


## Happek

Z braku wystarczającej ilości materiału (i z oszczędności) zrobiliśmy prosto na słupach betonowych legary poprzeczne co jakieś 60cm legary 100x50  i też ma się to dobrze... :smile:  4-6 słupów na legar zależnie od długości (nie są równej długości taras nie jest prostokątem). 
Osłonówki pod słupy ustawiłem pod poziomice laserowa, wierciłem świdrem 160mm, ponad grunt jakieś odpadki z pcv 160mm, tylko tyle że mam betoniarkę, żwir itd dlatego zdecydowanie taniej wyszło kupić trochę cementu niż dawać dodatkowe legary. 
Tylko 3 legary są 10x10 w miejscach gdzie opierają się słupy podtrzymujące dach...  :smile:  
Seler ma rację, lepiej wyżej a wężej to przenosi głównie siły na zginanie jakby nie patrzeć.

----------


## pandzik

> Legar 100x100mm2 jest ekonomicznie nieuzasadniony 120x60 da tą samą wytrzymałość i 28% mniej drewna.


Dobry pomysł. Pewnie trudniej na pręty gwintowane to montować, bo przekrój mniejszy. Ale na łączniki do betonu bedzie jak znalazl. Cena blisko połowę niższa, sprawdzając na szybko.

----------


## Happek

A co tu trudniejszego? W 6cm wywiercić otwór 10mm? Kotwa chemiczna i gotowe, bez najmniejszego problemu montowaliśmy legary 100x50.

----------

